# état S.M.A.R.T. : échec



## lorenzo76 (26 Octobre 2006)

Hello  

Alors voilà, mon powerbook G4/17" s'est subitement mis à faire un drôle de bruit... comme des petits grésillements comparable à une connection via modem 56K quand il est long à se connecter... criiiik ! bip !!! criiik bip...

Celà c'est passé lorsque je copiais un gros fichier d'un DD externe vers mon mac. Il a pas planté, mais est devenu extrèment lent, à tel point que je l'ai redémarré en forçant.

Pas de grillon enfermé dans mon lecteur DVD... donc çà me parait venir du Disque dur... le bruit venant de la gauche (face au clavier). J'ai fait un peu de ménage dans mes fichiers lourds... tout remarche nickel, mais quelques semaines (hier en l'occurence) plus tard rebolote, et toujours en cours de copie de fichiers.

J'ai comme l'impression que lorsque j'avoisine les 37-38 gigas restant c'est là que çà merdouille. Alors je fais le ménage au redémarrage et c'est reparti.

A titre de prévention, je démarre quand même l'utilitaire disque dur, et là oh stupeur ! mon DD est en rouge et un message me dit que ce lecteur a signalé une erreur fatale... et en bas j'ai l'état SMART : échec.

Alors j'ai cru comprendre que le smart c'était une sorte d'auto-diagnostique de DiskDur, et que donc le mien allait bientôt me dire adieu...

Est-ce bien le cas ? échec veut dire que c mort, ou qu'il est en échec lorsqu'il veut verifier l'etat smart ? 

Je suis bon pour racheter un disque dur (un 7K100 hitachi !   tant qu'à faire...) ou y a t'il un infime espoir, ou bidouillage ?
Comme il a fait une petite chute il y a 2-3 mois, allumé en plus, çà viendrai peut-etre de là... ou une connection qui aurait de ce fait un peu bougée ?

Ce qui me galère en fait c'est surtout de refaire toutes les manip' de config logiciel, freebox etc... 

Bon ! voilà quoi, merci d'avance


----------



## Lizandre (26 Octobre 2006)

Sauvegarde. Le disque devrait bient&#244;t rendre l'&#226;me.


----------

